# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: ایجاد قسمت جدید برای انگولار

## raha raad

سلام و عرض ادب و احترام.
در سطح اینترنت سایتهای کمی هستند که به طور تخصصی به پرسش و پاسخ درمورد انگیولار پرداختند. خواهشمندم بخشی برای انگیولار اضافه کنید تا بتوانیم از دانش دوستان و متخصصان در این زمینه استفاده کنیم.

پیشاپیش کمال تشکر را دارم.

----------


## fahimeh1512

> سلام و عرض ادب و احترام.
> در سطح اینترنت سایتهای کمی هستند که به طور تخصصی به پرسش و پاسخ درمورد انگیولار پرداختند. خواهشمندم بخشی برای انگیولار اضافه کنید تا بتوانیم از دانش دوستان و متخصصان در این زمینه استفاده کنیم.
> 
> پیشاپیش کمال تشکر را دارم.


با سلام و خسته نباشید
واقعا اگه این بخشو راه بندازین ممنون میشم من خودم سوالای ساده انگولار و تو فروم های جاوااسکریپت پرسیدم جواب نگرفتم باید هی برم بپرسم چرا کسی جواب نمیده تا یکی عکس العمل نشون بده واقعا واسم عجیبه چرا کسی جواب نمیده خودمم توش گیر کردم دیگه نمیتونم پیش برم
لطفا مسئولین رسیدگی کنن

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

خدمت شما:
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?228-AngularJS

----------

